# Old Ariens vs New



## Madmax442 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello everyone! I'm new in here but am not new to snow or snowblowing! I'm from Central Vermont and we have had some huge storms up here in my 34 years. I aquired my snowblower after my grandmother past in 2006. It's an early 1970's Ariens that my grandfather bought new. It is a 2 stage 7hp Techumsuh with electric start( I added this 2 years ago!) and it has been serviced yearly since new! I just got her back yesterday after needing the carb to be de-gummed from the nice ethanol we have in our fuel now and just in time to clean up from the 10 inches we just got. My question is should I think about replacing her with a newer machine or not. It works great still but is starting to rust a little although it's nowhere near rusted out just surface rust. I have used this machine since I was a kid and it has always been taken care of. I look at all the new stuff these days and they all look cheap and nowhere near as heavily made. Are the new Ariens as good in quality? If not who makes anything compareable? I am really just contimplating this because I have a kid on the way so I am more curious than anything. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sounds to me like a fresh coat of paint next spring and that Ariens will be ready for the next 40 years! Got a picture or two of it?


----------



## Madmax442 (Jan 13, 2011)

I can snap a few here sometime soon!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

You might want to take a look at one of the other member's web sites too.
The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I say just clean it up in the spring and give maybe even give it a new paint job and it will last another 30 years. I refurbished an old 1985 large frame Snapper and put a new engine on it and it works great and has nothing complicated on it to break. It will blow snow 45 to 50 feet with no trouble and it is made of real steel not old soda cans.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

CarlB said:


> it is made of real steel not old soda cans.


Nice I love it GOOD OLD AMERICAN STEEL.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Keep it, They do not build them as good as they were back then . I have 2 Ariens and a Yardman. Just put a new engine on one of my Ariens today. Fanatstic machines.


----------

